# NY Sheep and Wool Festival



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Rhinebeck Sheep and Wool Festival is scheduled for the 19th and 20th of October....I will be there again as I wait all year long for this!!

Anyone else planning to visit??

Happy Knitting!!


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

I plan on being there on Saturday. Have been going with my cousins for several years, and look forward to it. It is our girls weekend. Three knitters, one shopper and one who goes to see the sheep and dogs.


----------



## Reanne (Aug 12, 2011)

randado said:


> Rhinebeck Sheep and Wool Festival is scheduled for the 19th and 20th of October....I will be there again as I wait all year long for this!!
> 
> Anyone else planning to visit??
> 
> Happy Knitting!!


I am going to try, hope the weather is good. The foliage is spectacular this year.


----------



## Joan Chapin (Feb 16, 2012)

Come to the sheep tents! I'll be there with my Bluefaced Leicester ewe lambs.


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

I hope to be there Sat


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I hope to go on Saturday.


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

I look forward to this event every year. I will be there on Sat.


----------



## poverbaugh (Aug 9, 2012)

Me too. Started about 5 years ago. My girlfriend asked me if I wanted to go to a sheep and wool show. I thought, I really don't want to go look at sheep but what the heck. I was amazed. Guess I really didn't know what it was and was pleasantly surprised. Been going ever since. Would not miss it. Marylou12, where in Hudson Valley are you from. I live in Greenville area (catskills). Anyone else from around there? Saugerties, Kingston, Cairo, Greenville?


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

My daughter and I will be going along with two bus loads from our local knitting shop. This will be my third time.


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

I'll be there on Saturday. I already have my $3 discount tickets printed out!! I can't wait.
Jan


----------



## Maddieg208 (Mar 11, 2013)

I going on Saturday. I will be in Manhatten so I'm thinking of taking Amtrak up. Anyone else? I'm from Washington State.


----------



## Maddieg208 (Mar 11, 2013)

Rag doll said:


> My daughter and I will be going along with two bus loads from our local knitting shop. This will be my third time.


Where do you live? Wish there was a bus going from Manhatten.


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

We just had on in Harford PA and it is not crowed it's smaller and not as expensive and you can find a place to stay I had a good time I also have knitting retreats near by so I took a group of ladies and we had fun I got to know some of the spinners and they come to my home on a Sat and enjoy a lovely lunch and we sit around and knit and spin life couldn't be better! Keep knitting


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

you girls should all meet there and say Hi


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

Can someone tell me if Jimmy Bean Yarns will be there?


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Vendors are all listed on the website


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

My friend and I are going for the first time. We have our hotel rooms all set. where do we get discount tickets?


----------



## Joan Chapin (Feb 16, 2012)

There could be a vendor list on the website.


----------



## Joan Chapin (Feb 16, 2012)

There might be a vendor list on the website...
www.sheepandwool.com/&#8206;


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Discount tickets, vendor information and details are available here: http://www.sheepandwool.com/


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I haven't decided yet. 7 hours roundtrip is getting to be a bit long for me to go alone, but it will depend on the day. I prefer to go down on Saturday. DH will come with me if I ask, but he isn't any fun there and my girlfriend refuses to get up to go anywhere before the crack of noon, so asking her to be at my house for 6 am isn't going to happen.

Yes, we should do a meet-up on the grounds on Saturday just to see one another's faces. Since there's usually a Ravelry meet-up up by the Exhibition Halls at noon, perhaps meeting over at the east end of the 4-H building might be good at about the same time.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

sprucehollow said:


> Can someone tell me if Jimmy Bean Yarns will be there?


Jimmy Bean's is not listed as a vendor, which didn't surprise me. In the 15 years I've been going, they've never been there. However, if you are looking for lower priced yarns, check out Little Barn's tent, which is usually on the east end of the grounds, down past the animal barns. They usually have closeout yarns for lower prices. Of course, if you want higher priced yarns, check out Ellen's Half-Pint Farm <G>.


----------



## Ldlattuca (Jan 20, 2013)

May we have more info please.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Maddieg208 said:


> Where do you live? Wish there was a bus going from Manhatten.


I live outside of Allentown, in Emmaus. Check with your local knitting shop they sometimes arrange buses just for the festival .


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Ldlattuca said:


> May we have more info please.


The New York Sheep and Wool Festival is now the largest festival on the East Coast. It encompasses the entire Dutchess County Fairgrounds (when I started it was on about half). Thousands of knitters, crocheters, spinners and weavers converge here the third weekend of October in Rhinebeck, NY, for an orgy of animals, fleeces, tools, books, all manner of other niceties, food, spinning and weaving tools, and lots and lots of yarn, most from small or specialty producers. It fills four exhibit halls, half a dozen barns and several other buildings, along with outdoor vendors as well. There are fiberarts classes that start on Thursday and run through Sunday afternoon that one can still register for. You want cheese, you can get cheese. Want to sample wines, you can sample wines. Want lamb for lunch, you can have lamb, chicken, vegetarian, fair food, hot coffee, and pastries. Want to see how wool is processed into yarn, both by hand and by machine, you can see it. Want to watch weaving, there is weaving, there are spinners, and a sheep to shawl contest.

At this point you probably won't find overnight accommodations within 20 miles or so, though, lots of places will be booking for next year now, but you can still find some.

Here's the website: http://www.sheepandwool.com/.


----------



## chim (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm in Hunter, but haven't decided if I am going or not.


----------



## Joan Chapin (Feb 16, 2012)

There is usually a booth in the center of the big white barn (near the Little Barn tent) that has seconds of Lamb's Pride worsted and bulky yarns. Tubs of skeins under white tent. Around $4.00/skein.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll be there this year I'm only a hour away and have my discount tickets already.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

randado said:


> Rhinebeck Sheep and Wool Festival is scheduled for the 19th and 20th of October....I will be there again as I wait all year long for this!!
> 
> Anyone else planning to visit??
> 
> Happy Knitting!!


I just SOOO wish l could attend. That sort of Festival is right up my alley... Jay


----------



## ArabellaD35 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

